

Post on Hoaxes: Sokal and Wine Spectator - dangoldin
http://fish.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/fooled-again/index.html

======
stcredzero
The Wine Spectator award is arguably justified in its expectation of
trustworthiness. The same cannot be said of investigative journalists, who are
charged with skepticism as part of their job description.

Joey Skagg's hoaxes reveal the carelessness of much mainstream journalism.

<http://www.joeyskaggs.com/html/retsub.html>

One of my favorites is the "Cathouse for Dogs."

<http://www.joeyskaggs.com/html/cat.html>

------
ilamont
I read about the Wine Spectator hoax a few weeks ago, but there's some new
information here -- damage control from the editor of the magazine, and also
additional details from the hoaxer in the third comment. The magazine does not
look come off looking good from this affair.

The NYT writer also ties in the infamous "Sokal Hoax" which riled academia in
the mid-1990s. Well worth a read.

